# A few of our latest labels...



## bein_bein (Nov 29, 2009)

Just thought I'd share some of our latest wine labels. 

This was for the wine made from the grapes that grow...where else..on the fenceline of our property












For our wine expert kit wine..














This turned out to be an excellent wine!!







I think this one is my personal favorite..


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2009)

Great labels, I have to work on some myself as I plan on doing some bottling very shortly to clear out my cellar. I have 6 batches ready to start now but have been so busy that I havent gotten around to bottling and now have no room in my area at all.


----------

